# U2 Method v2



## Animaginarytale (Aug 19, 2019)

I stumbled across an old thread talking about U2, an improvement to R2, which you all know is generally regarded as bad. The idea is similar, but you setup to UFR and use U2 to swap with UBL buffer instead.

The problems with the older thread:
Parity sucked
Special cases sucked

So I have decided to use speed optimal comms instead and a simple parity method to use in conjunction with M2.

METHOD:
The method is very simple, setup to UFR (without disturbing anything else on U), do U2, undo setup. However, for special cases (everything on U) there are algs, and if they come second in a letter pair you must shoot to the opposite target.
So:
UBR - UFL
RBU - LUF
BRU - FUL

The more optimised algs are (from Jack Cai’s Comm list):
UBR: Aa Perm U2
RBU: R D R2 D2 R U2 R’ D2 R U2 R D’ R’ U2
BRU: R’ D’ U2 R’ D R U2 R’ D’ R D R U2
UFL: U2 Ab Perm
LUF: F U2 R’ D’ R U2 R’ D R F’ U2
FUL: Lw’ U2 R’ D2 R U2 R’ D2 R’ Lw U2
FRU: R' D' R D R' D' R U2 R' D R D' R' D R
RUF: R' D R D' R' D R U2 R' D' R D R' D' R

PARITY:
1) CEEC order
If you find parity during corner memo, during M2 do parity to swap UL and UB. Then do U2 as per normal and do parity alg:
U2 (FRU’R’U’RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FRF’) or U2 (Y perm)

2)ECCE order
Do corners as per normal, do U2 before edges, then do edges as normal/use UL UB swap. If you use basic M2, do the parity at the end. To fix parity, do FRU’R’U’RUR’F’RUR’U’R’FRF or basically a Y perm to end.

Advantages of this method:
Simple and similar to M2
Faster than OP and has potential to sub 50 (with M2)

Disadvantages:
Slow(er?)
Takes some time to get used to (like M2)

What do you think of this method? Like potential, limits and improvements? Just tell me below! Any feedback is welcome. 

Edit: 
This is the original thread: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/u2-method-for-corners-and-edges.39840/
This is the thread I found: https://www.speedsolving.com/threads/new-3bld-corners-method-u2.47632/


----------



## satokajiro (Aug 20, 2019)

i tried this method, its kinda interesting, especially for those who stuck in OP, but i can't shoot to DRB, how to setup?


----------



## Animaginarytale (Aug 20, 2019)

For any D layer target setup to DFR and do R2 D’ R2 D R2 to setup. Hope that helps . One tip I will have it try to use only <R,D> for you setups as it is faster. If you have trouble try learning D and D’ with you left ring and D2 flicks. 

Just curious what setups are you using for the D layer targets?

I might post a list of optimal setups later if I make one.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Aug 20, 2019)

I use this method, for me it's much better than OP


----------



## Animaginarytale (Aug 20, 2019)

DGraciaRubik said:


> I use this method, for me it's much better than OP


I agree. It is also has a much better movecount and is more ergonomic? I mean you can use just <R,D> setups and <R,U,D> move combinations are very fast, and with the <R,D> setups I use the average movecount per sticker is 9.4, much less than 17-19 for OP.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Aug 20, 2019)

vle
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1a0moOjfsUMTMsWA2Hhydzw23ftiMRBsWJCyLc4vf_Ww/edit#gid=0


----------



## qaz (Aug 21, 2019)

Instead of doing the "U2" alg then a Y-perm for corner parity you can just execute the last target as you would with OP


----------



## Animaginarytale (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for the parity tip. 

Underwatercuber, I feel that U2 is not as good for edges. The setups in your Google doc are not so easy to fingertrick, especially for those new to 3 blind. I mean, at that point you could be using a better method like eka or orozco at minimum. (I am learning eka currently)


----------

